# 11th Philadelphia, PA Slot Car Swap Meet



## Mister Coney (Apr 27, 2005)

Greetings Fellow Slotcar Enthusiasts,

WHAT: 11TH PHILADELPHIA, PA SLOT CAR SWAP MEET
WHERE: FORT WASHINGTON HOLIDAY INN - 432 PENNSYLVANIA AVE, FORT WASHINGTON, PA 19034
WHEN: SUNDAY, MARCH 12, 2006 9:00 AM-1:00 PM 
WHY: 100 PERCENT SLOTCARS! HO - 1/32 - 1/24 SCALE SLOTCAR FUN! FUN! FUN!

FLYER WITH COMPLETE DETAILS & DIRECTIONS:
http://www.vintagetoys.com/mrconey/2006_philly_11th_table.jpg

$50.00 tables are available until March 1, 2006 on MrConey.com at...
http://www.mrconey.com/slotcars/classified/18595

NOTE: This is the SAME weekend as the EAST COAST HOBBY SHOW held at the FORT WASHINGTON EXPO CENTER which is less than 1.5 miles away!

Thank you.

Mister Coney


----------



## jimbo-slots (Feb 28, 2006)

Has anyone been to this one? I am considering stopping by on my way to the East Coast Hobby show, I am only about 20 min away. Just wondering how the turn out is.
Thanks, Jim


----------

